# Small close knit Animal crossing: pocket camp discord! <3



## HinaRosemary (Nov 26, 2017)

Come join our friendly discord with daily news, markets, server requests and your own role!  
[removed] hope to see you there!


----------



## tolisamarie (Nov 26, 2017)

I tried to join but can't post messages. It says I'm unauthorized.


----------

